# Toybox blocks for Reaktor 6.3 with front panel patching



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to announce the launch of our blocks for the new Reaktor 6.3



Let me know what you think!

David


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 29, 2019)

First exposure and signed up for your Free Pack. Likely moving on to Floor Shakers or Sampling shortly. What happens for Buyers of these who then wish to go on to Designers or Blocks Bundle ?
Do these duplicate content ?

THX!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2019)

_>signed up for your Free Pack_

great!

_>Do these duplicate content ?_

There's no duplication of blocks between packs, you can check out the list of all the included blocks on the website (click 'READ MORE' to see what's included with each pack).


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi,
I bought the Blocks Bundle and really appreciate what you guys doing!
Some hints about what’s following/coming-up?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2019)

Got some things in the pipeline......  hopefully announce something soon, keep an eye on the facebook page for updates


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks, will have a look a it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2019)

Sound designer CinningBao giving a demonstration of the BITSHIFTER from the TOYBOX Free Pack and exploring some brokenness!


----------



## José Herring (May 2, 2019)

Whoa, that OSC has a wave shaper. Love it. 

Not fond of the bitshifting sound though. Makes everything sound like my old Commodore Vic20. Never fully understood why people want to degrade a good sound.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2019)

_>Whoa, that OSC has a wave shaper. Love it. _

yeah there are a bunch of warp modes in most of the oscillators for shaping the waveform in different ways.

_>Not fond of the bitshifting sound though. Makes everything sound like my old Commodore Vic20. Never fully understood why people want to degrade a good sound._

I know what you mean, there are lots of ways of using this bitshifter and you can get some quite warm analog tones out of it too.. there are nice analog saturation and filtering stages in there as well as the bit effects.. and you can use the bit shifting more subtly to add some 'edge' to the sound.

Also you can even feed an LFO into the block and it will generate gate signals from the 'bit' output ports to trigger samples or create sequences. It's pretty versatile


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2019)

Working on a new block: Mux / Demux —> interleave up to 8 control, pitch or gate signals onto a single audio signal. Used here to connect together 2 instances of Reaktor inside Maschine..






or in Logic:


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2019)

tomorrow (Tuesday May 7th) I’ll be giving a free online masterclass at ask.video about patching in Reaktor Blocks using the new front panel patching feature. The class starts at 11am (PT) / 7pm (GMT) you can join here: https://ask.video/classrooms/?nleloc=lecture/1735


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2019)

I developed the blocks using an early beta version, developing them for around a year..


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2019)

thanks! 

you mean on the GUI? not really any space tbh


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2019)

Thanks poetd!!! glad we got it all sorted


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2019)

Sound designer CinningBao getting cuddly with some FMed supersaws!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2019)

Sound designer CinningBao demonstrating how to build a basic synth and then use the ‘Macro Preset’ block to create a set of preset sounds to morph between:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2019)

CinningBao getting robotic with the TOYBOX Analog Vocoder block


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2019)

Here's a tip to modulate any control in Reaktor Blocks even if the control doesn't have a modulation slider


----------



## Markrs (Nov 21, 2021)

Toyblock Reaktor libraries are 33% off.









Toybox modular software synthesiser blocks for Reaktor Player


Toy Box is a collection of over 200 modular software synthesis blocks for Native Instruments Reaktor that can be wired together in limitless combinations using virtual patch cables on the front panel. The blocks combine sequencing, sampling, digital synthesis and DSP designs with state of the...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------

